# proper footwear



## davidgiul (Apr 27, 2012)

Out here in Kaua'i slippers or sandals are known as flip flops. I have been known to wear this kinda of footwear in the shop, but I usually stub my toe and ask myself why? But I thought I'd post a picture of some Texas flip flops for all you Texans.


----------



## Brink (Apr 27, 2012)

Haha! There's a cowboy in Times Square that could use a pair of these.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Apr 27, 2012)

Brink said:


> Haha! There's a cowboy in Times Square that could use a pair of these.



You must be referring to the Naked Cowboy:scratch_one-s_head::wacko1:


----------



## CodyS (Apr 27, 2012)

haha 

They are actually called thongs down here!


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 27, 2012)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> haha
> 
> They are actually called thongs down here!



Yeah I know, but I didn't want to go there.


----------



## Brink (Apr 27, 2012)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> haha
> 
> They are actually called thongs down here!



Oooohhhh! The embarrassment! That's what they meant by thong Thursday's at work...


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 28, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > cody.sheridan-2008 said:
> ...



I think I jumped the shark on that one.


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 28, 2012)

Love the pic. That's funny. I laughed even more when you guys started dating yourselves with the Happy Days references. Then I realized......"hey, wait a minute! I understand those references so that makes me old too" :dash2:


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 28, 2012)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> haha
> 
> They are actually called thongs down here!


Speaking of thongs
[attachment=4913]


----------

